# Hilfe: .indd-Datei?



## -exr- (18. Februar 2005)

Hey!

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe!
Bin gerade dabei ein Plakat zu gestalten und habe von einem unserer Sponsoren eine .indd Datei bekommen.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich diese anschaue oder was ich damit anfangen kann...
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

MfG,

-exr-


----------



## vault-tec (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo.

Wenn du auf http://www.endungen.de nach der Dateiendung *.indd* suchst, bekommst du die Antwort: 
Du benötigst *Adobe InDesign*, um diesen Typ zu erstellen und eventuell auch ebendieses Programm, um Dateien von diesem Typ zu öffnen.

Gruß, Niko


----------

